# Low Rent medicine



## Doobie_D (Mar 26, 2007)

Anybody out there got any home remedey type cures for sickness and ailments. Perferably of the cheap or free nature. Ive heard tea tree oil is adaquate at getting rid of scabies but also a stolen bottle of nix does just as good. Also i know personally of garlic to help in getting rid of colds and the like. Eating a sizeable amount of fresh garlic that is.


----------



## reXfeReL (Mar 26, 2007)

depending on how knar-knar of a bee sting you get, any over-the-counter pain-killer (i carry for headaches personally) can be crushed into powder, add a drop of water to make a paste and apply. Quick relief, with the benefit of minimum swelling and no itching.


----------



## possum (Sep 9, 2007)

here are some herbal remedies for shit:

headaches- few drops of lavender essential oil on temples

cough- make a liquid infusion with thyme/water and drink a few times a day 

cold/flue/fever/sorethroat-crush a medium sized garlic clove, grate a similarly sized piece of ginger, and squeeze the juice from one lemon;mix together with one teaspoon honey. add one cup warm water and stir. drink three times a day

there are alot more that i do not have time to type!


----------



## blackmatter (Sep 9, 2007)

cleanse your liver of liver stones and youll get rid of back pains and allergies as well as add energy help with liver problems andgall bladder problems heres thesite for it http://home.bluegrass.net/~jclark/liver_cleanse.htm


----------



## finn (Sep 10, 2007)

Emergen-C packets (vitamin drink powder- heavy on the vitamin C), individually, are easy to lift. If you are feeling on the verge of getting sick- as in you have been chilled for a bit or you've been around a few too many coughing/sneezing folk, or anything that makes you stressed, take an entire packet as soon as you can to give your immune system a quick boost. If you do it in time, you can avoid getting sick.


----------



## finn (Sep 10, 2007)

Honey is good for burns, sores, and bacterial infections, it's actually used in hospitals in Europe, but not really in the US. It does sting because of the sugar and is a bit messy, but it's pretty cheap.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 10, 2007)

I've fallen in love with that Airborne stuff. this girl I knew always had them at her house so I started taking them for hangovers and at the same time it fixed my cold. I think it's way better than EmergenC. The kiddie version taste like grape. yum

that's for overall health.

as for more specific stuff, I suggest you go to the library and pick out a natural health book and make a list of problems you routinely have and then look up the stuff you should eat/take in order to prevent your chronic problems from happening so often. 

PREVENTION IS KEY
(e.g. I KNOW i get urinary track infections easily when traveling because of dirty clothing and/or sex w/o bathing regularly SO I make sure to drink cranberry juice at least once a week to avoid the problem all together)


as for accidental things like burns and cuts and stuff.. mostly common sense. A bar a tea tree oil soap will help a lot. keep my antibiotic ointment and band aids handy at all times. KEEP THAT SHIT CLEAN AND COVERED.

get yourself a copy of Hot Pantz if you're a girl. _And _if you like to have sex with girls, get yourself a copy too and inform yourself. 

DIY gyno is simple and empowering.

Post edited by: Mouse, at: 2007/09/10 09:16


----------



## finn (Sep 11, 2007)

One thing about wounds- if it's already exposed (as in you decided to jump into a stream with the injury), when/if you cover it, make sure that air can get to it so it's not sealed. The reason is because most bad bacteria don't like oxygen so much, and open air slows them down. You can have tighter bandages if you have something to cleanse and disinfect the wound with.

Hmm. I might have to look into the Airbourne stuff, then.


----------



## Robot (May 19, 2008)

airborne helps with hangovers?


----------



## sykgutt (May 20, 2008)

you can gargle warm water with cayenne pepper to get rid of a sore throat

also, if you want to get rid of those pesky skin tags, tie some floss around them to cut off the blood flow, and just snip it off with scissors, you will feel nothing but a pinch. just make sure to be sanitary.


----------

